# Shoe laces



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Alright I am pissed. :twisted: I went into the Riverdale so-called Sportsman's Warehouse to get some new shoe laces for my hunting boots. Guess what - they do not carry shoe laces for the shoes and boots that they sell. 

They only had white shoe laces for tennis shoes, did I see any tennis shoes on their shelves - not a one. :roll: 

The pimpley faces kid that worked in their "shoe" department went in the back and took a pair of gray/black laces from a pair of boot that had been returned and tried to sell them to me.

I guess since the Canadian farmers bought into SW they are changing the stocking policy for SW. What next, no ATV accessories - but spare parts for the John Deere tractors that we all have.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahtu said:


> Alright I am ****. :twisted:...................................
> 
> The pimpley faces kid that worked in their "shoe" department went in the back and took a pair of gray/black laces from a pair of boot that had been returned and tried to sell them to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Speaking of Sam Walton- Walmart will most likely have the boot laces you are after.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I wouldn't count on it, I have been trying to find replacement laces for boots that I bought AT Wally world off and on for years. They almost never have any that will even remotely work.
I have better luck at the **** dollar store.

Even ordered some online.

I guess walmart doesn't expect it's shoe's to outlast the laces. Sadly this is usually a valid theory. :roll:

And as for SW, THEY don't seem to care whether or not they even HAVE customers any more, I ORDERED some wading boots two weeks ago, since they can't be bothered to actually stock them, and was told they would be in LAST thurs, NOT yesterday, mind you, and as _of_ yesterday, they had never showed up and no one knew anything about an order.

Anyone want to buy a $25 Sportsmans gift card for say $20? Can't use the **** thing in their store, they don't have anything else I want in that price range. And being broke, I cannot add anthing to it to get one of the few things they have in stock that I might actually WANT. :roll:

One way or another, once this sorry gift card is no longer taking up space in my wallet, SW is OFF my list of places to shop for ANYTHING. Worthless doesn't begin to cover them. :evil:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Artoxx said:


> And as for SW, THEY don't seem to care whether or not they even HAVE customers any more, I ORDERED some wading boots two weeks ago, since they can't be bothered to actually stock them, and was told they would be in LAST thurs, NOT yesterday, mind you, and as _of_ yesterday, they had never showed up and no one knew anything about an order.
> 
> Good luck with your wading boots. I waited 11 months for a pair of waders. As far as SW not having any products you are absolutely right. I liked that store better 20+ years ago when they were in their first little warehouse on Cottonwood Street.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Try 550 cord (parachute cord) for making your replacement laces, its tough as h**l & lasts a long time.

As for Sportsman's inventory issues, the new owners only recently paid off the original owner’s debts and got their credit straightened out, by the time that happened they were at the tail end of the end of year restocking orders, basically they will get their orders filled last after everyone else.

I have noticed the last few times I was in there, that their stock is beginning to increase.

Every store is having a hard time keeping ammo, reloading supplies and guns on the shelves since Obama got elected.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The gun counter guy last Tuesday told me that the ownership has still not changed over yet, not that he is the authority on the subject. Ammo inventory was as bad as ever.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

UtahTU is just a whinerbaby. The real part of the story is that he is at the point in life that he needs to replace the tie laces, with velcro straps. And SW doesn't carry velcro straps. Might try a craft store there big guy.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Maybe you could try Redwing Shoes. That's a novel idea.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Pull ons?


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

James said:


> Pull ons?


haha. vans


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I got some boots from Red Wing a little over two years ago, and am wearing them now. They are awesome. And when the day comes to replace them, I'll buy the same pair again. Try hitting them up for laces. The guy who sold these to me said that he would replace my laces FREE anytime they broke (and they havent yet).


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I bet a CalRanch would have what you need , if you have one near by .


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I had an extra pair I gave to the whinerbaby so he'd shut up. His response to my expressed generocity: "They're the wrong color." You just can't please some people!


----------

